# You really think you will get unemployment?



## Germanic Affairs (Mar 10, 2019)

What makes you think you will get unemployment? I know the bill says you are included, but how will that work? Uber does not pay into unemployment. Secondly, usually unemployment is for people who get laid off. So far most of you have active Uber accounts. When they call Uber, if they can get a hold of anyone to verify, how are they going to verify you? How will they prove what your income would be? Will they use the gross? My guess is you guys will get either nothing, or just something small, or it will take months. Many of you probably won't get anything on technicalities. Good luck.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Forever the optimist.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

I've filed with GA twice before and got denied on technicalities. I'm not getting my hopes up for this.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

everyone is filing to early. give it till mid week. the president just signed it..


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Germanic Affairs said:


> What makes you think you will get unemployment? I know the bill says you are included, but how will that work? Uber does not pay into unemployment. Secondly, usually unemployment is for people who get laid off. So far most of you have active Uber accounts. When they call Uber, if they can get a hold of anyone to verify, how are they going to verify you? How will they prove what your income would be? Will they use the gross? My guess is you guys will get either nothing, or just something small, or it will take months. Many of you probably won't get anything on technicalities. Good luck.


Guess you haven't read any of the freely available information. 
Federal law includes having "quit due to covid 19" including preventive measure to avoid it.in Rideshare (and other gig work) it includes the slow down affecting income. 
It is common on Unemployment that you inform them of any work you were paid for so they can deduct it from your UI payment. 
Not every "job" counts as being "employed". So mowed a neighbors yard for 30.00, you inform UI, fixed a neighbors wifi so they could work from home... That income gets declared. Drove for Uber and made 60.00 for the week... Same.

Now, how that effects UI normally will still apply to the state portion of your UI payments...

But the federal law gives you an Additional 600.00 a week which doesn't get deducted from.

So, the minimum you should get is 600.00 a week.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

you have to be approved for unemployment in the first place to get that 600 on top of it.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Haven't read the text of the bill myself, but I watched a video about it yesterday that said if your state allows unemployment for gig workers, you will get that plus the $600/week. Otherwise you just get the $600/week.


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

Every one should be approved, period


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Germanic Affairs said:


> What makes you think you will get unemployment? I know the bill says you are included, but how will that work? Uber does not pay into unemployment.


They altered the law.
Pray they don't alter it further.

-Darth Vader


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I live in Florida. So I think they will fight like crazy to deny me. That is how they are here.


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> I live in Florida. So I think they will fight like crazy to deny me. That is how they are here.


Yup.

I've never applied for UI before, but hopefully there's a way you can just apply for the federal benefits.


----------



## ilovecarssince1967 (Apr 5, 2016)

What if Uber was your second job and you still currently working the first can you file? I still worked 20-40 hours a week ubering it made me more than my first job. I mostly did first job just for insurance purpose, I wanted to quit many times cuz I made more on Uber.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

ilovecarssince1967 said:


> What if Uber was your second job and you still currently working the first can you file? I still worked 20-40 hours a week ubering it made me more than my first job. I mostly did first job just for insurance purpose, I wanted to quit many times cuz I made more on Uber.


All you can do is file and see what happens. I Uber full time, but I have rental income as well. I haven't had my tenants miss any rent (yet), so I will have to declare that income. But right now I am still down $700/week in ride share income, so I plan to apply.


----------



## Germanic Affairs (Mar 10, 2019)

Where does this money come from? Uber doesn't pay into unemployment. Does the Federal government have a fund, or states are going to create one to cover gig economy? What about part timers like two different people have brought up here. If you are doing Uber on the side, can you qualify for unemployment even if you are employed? What about an active account but not driving? Does that count too?


----------



## Germanic Affairs (Mar 10, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> All you can do is file and see what happens. I Uber full time, but I have rental income as well. I haven't had my tenants miss any rent (yet), so I will have to declare that income. But right now I am still down $700/week in ride share income, so I plan to apply.


If you have a job or investments and apply for unemployment for rideshare and are denied could you get in trouble for fraud because you have a current job? How does that work? Or will they just deny you and that is it?


----------



## Germanic Affairs (Mar 10, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Guess you haven't read any of the freely available information.
> Federal law includes having "quit due to covid 19" including preventive measure to avoid it.in Rideshare (and other gig work) it includes the slow down affecting income.
> It is common on Unemployment that you inform them of any work you were paid for so they can deduct it from your UI payment.
> Not every "job" counts as being "employed". So mowed a neighbors yard for 30.00, you inform UI, fixed a neighbors wifi so they could work from home... That income gets declared. Drove for Uber and made 60.00 for the week... Same.
> ...


That is interesting that they will use unable quit due to covid 19. How will that be used? Do you have to deactivate yourself and delete the app? Is not working because of covid 19 but still having an active account work? How will they determine what you get for unemployment?


----------



## Atl007 (Jun 13, 2019)

goobered said:


> I've filed with GA twice before and got denied on technicalities. I'm not getting my hopes up for this.


Ga DOL have not got the information about the new bill. They will update it once its avilable


----------



## Fight4U (Oct 20, 2019)

Germanic Affairs said:


> What makes you think you will get unemployment? I know the bill says you are included, but how will that work? Uber does not pay into unemployment. Secondly, usually unemployment is for people who get laid off. So far most of you have active Uber accounts. When they call Uber, if they can get a hold of anyone to verify, how are they going to verify you? How will they prove what your income would be? Will they use the gross? My guess is you guys will get either nothing, or just something small, or it will take months. Many of you probably won't get anything on technicalities. Good luck.


*YOUR CHANCE TO BE HEARD

HAS ARRIVED

On March 23, 2020 the US Supreme Court docketed

The first Uber/Lyft driver bringing a case to the high Court*.

Case name S. Patrick Mendel v. Uber Technologies, Inc, Case No. 19-8075

YOU can help by writing a one page letter as AMICUS

asking the Court to hear the Petition. Mail the letter to:

Clerk of the US Supreme Court

Case No. 19-8075

1 First Street N. E.

Washington D.C. 20543

So you care enough to ask the Court to help?

Can you say in one paragraph why you want the Court to hear you?

Does the Court even know you exist?

Say nothing get nothing, act and the highest Court

in the land having the power to help may listen,

IF you exist. Can you write a letter?​


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Y


Germanic Affairs said:


> What makes you think you will get unemployment? I know the bill says you are included, but how will that work? Uber does not pay into unemployment. Secondly, usually unemployment is for people who get laid off. So far most of you have active Uber accounts. When they call Uber, if they can get a hold of anyone to verify, how are they going to verify you? How will they prove what your income would be? Will they use the gross? My guess is you guys will get either nothing, or just something small, or it will take months. Many of you probably won't get anything on technicalities. Good luck.


You're right.

You are guessing.


----------



## Germanic Affairs (Mar 10, 2019)

observer said:


> Y
> 
> You're right.
> 
> You are guessing.


Uber doesn't pay into employment. No Uber driver should get it. This is only happening because of the new stimulus bill. Furthermore, since Uber doesn't report the income like an employer, and a bunch of part timers and people who are not laid off and have active accounts are applying, it seems nobody knows what is going on. I highly doubt most drivers will get anything. Where will the money even come from? What fund? Some may be lucky to get the 600 a week. That is about it. Most are going to get nothing.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Germanic Affairs said:


> Uber doesn't pay into employment. No Uber driver should get it. This is only happening because of the new stimulus bill. Furthermore, since Uber doesn't report the income like an employer, and a bunch of part timers and people who are not laid off and have active accounts are applying, it seems nobody knows what is going on. I highly doubt most drivers will get anything. Where will the money even come from? What fund? Some may be lucky to get the 600 a week. That is about it. Most are going to get nothing.


Have you been living in a cave?

It's been all over the news for the past week that Uber drivers' Unemployment funds are part of the stimulus bill.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

There are museums and endowments for performing arts who need this money so much more than we do.


----------



## Germanic Affairs (Mar 10, 2019)

observer said:


> Have you been living in a cave?
> 
> It's been all over the news for the past week that Uber drivers' Unemployment funds are part of the stimulus bill.


Not living in a cave, but you seem to be in the same mentality of your unrealistic Uber drivers. You guys said the same thing about AB5, and so far it hasn't done a thing for rideshare drivers. It still has to survive legislators and courts. Now it was written that rideshare drivers will be included, but no details. Again most rideshare drivers just brainlessly celebrate it without knowing how or if it will work. You have no idea how it will be implemented, if most rideshare drivers will get it or not, or anything beyond that. My guess is most won't get anything, besides the twelve hundred dollars and maybe if they are lucky enough to qualify the 600 a month. Each state has to approve them as well. It will be weeks at least if not months before we even know if any rideshare driver gets anything from this in reality, not to mention all the other rideshare drivers that are part time or with other employment. My guess is it will be like AB5, a bunch of celebration followed by months of confusion.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

My experience has been that the State of GA DOL will keep going round and round to find reeasons to deny a claim. They force you to go through the entire appeal process, up to going to court, which costs money which unemployed people tend not to have. Even if you are fully entitled to receive unemployment benefits, they will just slap a code down saying you're not, which most people won't even know how to interpret without a lawyer. A lawyer might get you through the appeals process, but they will take their cut of the money. 

I mean best case scenario, they just approve all gig workers, but you have to be prepared for the worst case scenario too.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Unemployment goes by *Adjusted Gross Income. *
My preliminary tax calculation shows me making *0 $. after all the deductions.*
So if i file my tax return now then i probably get zilch.
But if they ask for proof of income i can show them the 1099 U/L sent us which shows income *before * deductions.
Something to consider. And its not lying,since i actually havent filed yet.July tax deadline looks better and better now
I am not a tax pro, so You better decide for yourself and dont take my word for it.i will still ask my accountant for advice tho,.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> Unemployment goes by *Adjusted Gross Income. *
> My preliminary tax calculation shows me making *0 $. after all the deductions.*
> So if i file my tax return now then i probably get zilch.
> But if they ask for proof of income i can show them the 1099 U/L sent us which shows income *before * deductions.
> Something to consider. And its not lying,since i actually havent filed yet.July tax deadline looks better and better now


It's going to drag out for years , if you received and should have not received it, you will be paying it back.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> It's going to drag out for years , if you received and should have not received it, you will be paying it back.


Probably right .I'll see what my accountant says. Lucky i saved for a case like this ahead of time and i'm in an ok place.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Well, I applied this morning here in Virginia, so we'll see. First time ever applying for unemployment. 

Wife and I cracked up at one question, "are you applying due to transportation issues?" 😂 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Well, I applied this morning here in Virginia, so we'll see. First time ever applying for unemployment.
> 
> Wife and I cracked up at one question, "are you applying due to transportation issues?" &#128514; &#129318;‍♂


There's tons of places (at least where I'm at) hiring for couriers /delivery , not using your own car or gas. A TON of work at home jobs too.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> There's tons of places (at least where I'm at) hiring for couriers /delivery , not using your own car or gas. A TON of work at home jobs too.


That's great! I have no desire to be a delivery driver or work in a warehouse, etc. I want to be on the road right now transporting pax but my market is totally dead. And many people are struggling, unemployed is going through the roof.

I hope to use this time (and financial support) to brush up on past skills. In the meantime, I'm kind of screwed. And I'm not ashamed to accept help, as I'd otherwise be working as another tax paying citizen.

It will be interesting to see how this affects RS down the road. (pardon the pun)


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Germanic Affairs said:


> Where does this money come from? Uber doesn't pay into unemployment. Does the Federal government have a fund, or states are going to create one to cover gig economy? What about part timers like two different people have brought up here. If you are doing Uber on the side, can you qualify for unemployment even if you are employed? What about an active account but not driving? Does that count too?


This is a bail out for the gig economy companies. I would expect some change once this is over. Add a driver safety net fee on to all trips just like the safe ride/booking fee. These companies have been squeezing drivers for a long time. No small company could survive earning $20/hr and pay for health insurance, retirement and operating expenses. The margins are just too thin. Plumbers, electricians, and AC repair all charge at least $50/hr just to survive. There's a certain cost to do business for long term success.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> That's great! I have no desire to be a delivery driver or work in a warehouse, etc. I want to be on the road right now transporting pax but my market is totally dead. And many people are struggling, unemployed is going through the roof.
> 
> I hope to use this time (and financial support) to brush up on past skills. In the meantime, I'm kind of screwed. And I'm not ashamed to accept help, as I'd otherwise be working as another tax paying citizen.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this affects RS down the road. (pardon the pun)


Go on a cruise and find yourself.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Go on a cruise and find yourself.


Nah I'll read through the changes to the frameworks, SDKs, APIs...

Heyyy wait a minute. You trying to get me infected?! &#129315;


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> That's great! I have no desire to be a delivery driver or work in a warehouse, etc. I want to be on the road right now transporting pax but my market is totally dead. And many people are struggling, unemployed is going through the roof.
> 
> I hope to use this time (and financial support) to brush up on past skills. In the meantime, I'm kind of screwed. And I'm not ashamed to accept help, as I'd otherwise be working as another tax paying citizen.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this affects RS down the road. (pardon the pun)


If it works as advertized, you will probably get an UE check similar to your weekly earnings. In MD it is up to half normal earnings (so I've read) + 600. For four months. And it may continue after that in some capacity.

This is a great opportunity to brush up on skills for a career change. It doesn't sound to me like you're screwed if this works as intended.



backstreets-trans said:


> This is a bail out for the gig economy companies. I would expect some change once this is over. Add a driver safety net fee on to all trips just like the safe ride/booking fee. These companies have been squeezing drivers for a long time. No small company could survive earning $20/hr and pay for health insurance, retirement and operating expenses. The margins are just too thin. Plumbers, electricians, and AC repair all charge at least $50/hr just to survive. There's a certain cost to do business for long term success.


What I suspect they *might* do is make UE ins. part of "Diamond" status. "For drivers in the diamond tier, we pay UE insurance in dollars equal to .095345 your pro points."

They could make Diamond status a proxy for FT driver in good standing with the company.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

It's like trying to pick up chicks. If you don't try, your chances of succeeding will be 0%.


----------



## babaa (Apr 3, 2017)

Federal law supersedes state law. Because Uber drives make their money in the industries that are closed and may not recover for some time, they were included in the bill. You can still work and get unemployment, they will just deduct what you made from the total amount you qualify for. Some states pay 400 a week, others 375 a week. minus wat you made from that, then add 600 from bill. This is for 4 months, but during a recession these benefits can be extended. 
If you have a w2 job, and Uber was extra, then it can be tricky, the only way to find out is to apply. My guess is no since your technically employed and your employer is paying you already. You'll qualify for the 1,200 that is not employment, but given to all citizens who filled taxes, even if zero adjusted gross meaning social security recipients who file will get it as well.

Some states will adjust their state laws to welcome the federal bill. again, federal law supersedes state law. This bill will help people while the industry gets back to normal. if you have a w2 salaried job, your employer will know about your claim since you have to include that income and they wont be happy about that, but who knows. I don't think they would pay into it since your getting paid, but some employers frown upon it. 
I don't drive and am very surprised that Uber is allowed to operate since drivers are 1 feet away from riders. 

Thats taking a huge personal risk, and could be causing the industry to spread this virus. I imagine there will be lawsuits since everyone was told to stay away by 6 feet, and drivers in a sense are forced to drive, and will only be compensated if they get the virus or die. Without tests and safety measures by Uber, they are taking a huge risk as well and be blames for spreading the virus worldwide. They are now offering you guys jobs and may take a stake in that. Find your own jobs when this is all over, there will be plenty of jobs. 

Lastly, there are over 80 million boomers retiring in next 4 to 5 years which means 80 million job openings, and effect will be higher wages. Uber will have no choice but raise their rates to get drivers, but ultimately a company loses in the end when people are mistreated. Drivers have the power to make or destroy a company due to their contact with riders and too many have already turned off riders and it will continue. One bad experience can make one decide to buy their own car and not use the platform. i fear Uber and Lyft may be not be around ounce the shit hits the fan, and other companies that treat you all better will take over. Good luck everyone.

PS. When you apply for unemployment, you say that you are able and available to work. My partner got letter from Lyft that says you enter not able, or available, will makes you get denied. be careful, be safe, and this too shall pass. Take this time to find a real job as karma may have been on your side. Bless


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

babaa said:


> Federal law supersedes state law. Because Uber drives make their money in the industries that are closed and may not recover for some time, they were included in the bill. You can still work and get unemployment, they will just deduct what you made from the total amount you qualify for. Some states pay 400 a week, others 375 a week. minus wat you made from that, then add 600 from bill. This is for 4 months, but during a recession these benefits can be extended.
> If you have a w2 job, and Uber was extra, then it can be tricky, the only way to find out is to apply. My guess is no since your technically employed and your employer is paying you already. You'll qualify for the 1,200 that is not employment, but given to all citizens who filled taxes, even if zero adjusted gross meaning social security recipients who file will get it as well.
> 
> Some states will adjust their state laws to welcome the federal bill. again, federal law supersedes state law. This bill will help people while the industry gets back to normal. if you have a w2 salaried job, your employer will know about your claim since you have to include that income and they wont be happy about that, but who knows. I don't think they would pay into it since your getting paid, but some employers frown upon it.
> ...


Good post. People are trying to fit normal unemployment conditions into this but they do not apply. The federal bill as you say makes special allowance for rideshare drivers the states cannot ignore that, nor will they.

Uber should be doing something on their own too like waiving some of their cut but we know how they operate. I hope they have zero drivers available once everyone is collecting unemployment instead. Then they'll have to beg drivers to return.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> If it works as advertized, you will probably get an UE check similar to your weekly earnings. In MD it is up to half normal earnings (so I've read) + 600. For four months. And it may continue after that in some capacity.
> 
> This is a great opportunity to brush up on skills for a career change. It doesn't sound to me like you're screwed if this works as intended.
> 
> ...


Eh not really a career change. Probably a career reboot.

In the meantime, the thing I do to earn money by providing a service (dare I call it a job) has evaporated due to things completely outside of my control. I'd be happily working otherwise, which makes this bitter sweet.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Who is going to determine the eligibility in receiving such benefits ? There are several issues that need to be addressed.

1) We are categorized as "independent contractors". Be definition, Uber has never hired us to begin with. How can we then be laid-off?

2) Most drivers have a full-time job. How does "unemployment" applies? Isn't filing such claim a fraud ?

3) Just because there is a decrease in ride demand nationwide, that doesn't translate necessarily to no income. Drivers can still choose to be online and take trips at their own discretion.

4) Unless drivers get deactivated, how does an active driver account justify the concept of "losing a job?"

While I cannot speak for everyone, how much time and effort does one need to dedicate in order to meet the target of $600 per week ? Surge and select requests are already scarce pre-pandemic; needless to say they are apparently non-existent now. Who would ever go online again only to make below minimum wages while there is an alternative to stay home receiving free $ without putting a single mile in the car?

Don't forget every citizen will receive a maximum of $1200 from the treasury. $600*4 + $1200 = $3600 / mo. Long live socialism ! As a foreign individual who has been playing her part in tax payment since arrival but is never eligible to receive a dime like most citizens, my opinion is that it is so twisted by living off the government.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Who is going to determine the eligibility in receiving such benefits ? There are several issues that need to be addressed.
> 
> 1) We are categorized as "independent contractors". Be definition, Uber has never hired us to begin with. How can we then be laid-off?
> 
> ...


Gig employees have been included in the stimulus package and unemployment benefits. This is completely new due to the fact that our economy has crashed in a matter of weeks. Dara has stated that he encourages drivers to apply.

Basically, this is a giant shit show. It will be up to the employment office to make the final decision. But, with claims skyrocketing, I am optimistic that I (a FT driver) will receive assistance.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Nah I'll read through the changes to the frameworks, SDKs, APIs...
> 
> Heyyy wait a minute. You trying to get me infected?! &#129315;


You could book a 3 day cruise and probably stretch it out 4 months while you collect unemployment. What's a little respiratory failure to get a bargain like that? Cruising on the ocean, ocean in your lungs, what's the difference?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goobered said:


> You could book a 3 day cruise and probably stretch it out 4 months while you collect unemployment. What's a little respiratory failure to get a bargain like that? Cruising on the ocean, ocean in your lungs, what's the difference?


Honestly, if I was in my 20s and single, I would be on a freighter. I've always wanted to do that. But my career choice was probably better.

But there's still the opportunity to take a cruise on one! F Carnival.. &#128514;


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Germanic Affairs said:


> That is interesting that they will use unable quit due to covid 19. How will that be used? Do you have to deactivate yourself and delete the app? Is not working because of covid 19 but still having an active account work? How will they determine what you get for unemployment?


So, obviously you have never filed for unemployment.
You are required to provide all the income information for the past 18 months (Florida at least) and who that employer is/was.
Layoffs, temporary or permanent, are common for unemployment and do not equal "Fired". This is "lack of full employment due to work slow down" category.
The tricky bit that is different is the fact that Gig workers don't normally pay into UI and are being covered under "special circumstances" as laid out by the federal government through this law.
Heck, your state may even deny you a claim for the states UI while still providing the Federal 600.00.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Heck, your state may even deny you a claim for the states UI while still providing the Federal 600.00.


That would be an interesting scenario.

I wonder if many of us get denied, if we could sue in each state with a class action lawsuit.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MajorBummer said:


> you have to be approved for unemployment in the first place to get that 600 on top of it.


But, think about it.
Pretend that YOU are the governor of a state ... lets call it Dispair. 
You are the Gov of the State of Dispair.

Your economy is in the toilet. Industry shut down, sick people everywhere.
The Fed Gov't comes along and offers to put $600 a week into every citizens pockets for four months.
Are you going to instruct your Unemployment Offices of the Great State of Dispair to be super tight and deny as many applications as possible? Or, do you want the Feds to dump as much money into your economy as possible?

YOU are in charge of giving away someone else's money to YOUR advantage.

What would YOU do?
As a professional politician and Governor of the State of Dispair, what would you do?


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Heck, your state may even deny you a claim for the states UI while still providing the Federal 600.00.


That is exactly what FL said they were going to do. My wife and even my dog are becoming laid off Uber drivers. :smiles:


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Not me. I won't get it.

I filled out the whole thing and never saw a place to put in income. I looked for it 3 times. Then I thought that maybe there was another page to it and hit next.

I submitted it without income numbers.

^&%$^d myself real good!!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

doggerel said:


> Not me. I won't get it.
> 
> I filled out the whole thing and never saw a place to put it income. I looked for it 3 times. Then I thought that maybe there was another page to it and hit next.
> 
> ...


That sucks. Definitely varies by state, it seems. Call them.

I was able to enter everything for both Uber and Lyft. But the whole online portal definitely isn't set up for us as newly eligible IC.


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

doggerel said:


> Not me. I won't get it.
> 
> I filled out the whole thing and never saw a place to put in income. I looked for it 3 times. Then I thought that maybe there was another page to it and hit next.
> 
> ...


In New York they get your wages from the "employer".


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

driverdoug said:


> In New York they get your wages from the "employer".


Script has been flipped. Our "employer" is Uber and Lyft. We may still be ICs but we are eligible for unemployment right now regardless.

Wishing everyone struggling luck, regardless of whether or not you applied due to RS.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Germanic Affairs said:


> Where does this money come from?


Donald Trump has told Steve Mnuchin to fire up America's big money printer. Funny how Republicans are cool with massive government debt if they think printing up "funny money" can buy them another four years in the White House.


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

backstreets-trans said:


> This is a bail out for the gig economy companies. I would expect some change once this is over. Add a driver safety net fee on to all trips just like the safe ride/booking fee. These companies have been squeezing drivers for a long time. No small company could survive earning $20/hr and pay for health insurance, retirement and operating expenses. The margins are just too thin. Plumbers, electricians, and AC repair all charge at least $50/hr just to survive. There's a certain cost to do business for long term success.


I don't think you understand the uber/lyft business model:

1.) You become a driver
2.) You think you're making min wage
3.) Giant repair bill hits
4.) You, now without a car, become an Uber customer to your new Walmart job.

Uber is Hotel California.


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

In California, yeah.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Carblar said:


> Uber should be doing something on their own too


Just got a message from Uber to not worry since they will retain my UberPro status.
See...they care.


Benjamin M said:


> I was able to enter everything for both Uber and Lyft.


So what income did you enter?
What's on your 1099 (before U/L fees).
What you earned from U/L (your "paycheck", after U/L fees but before expenses).
Your adjusted gross income (IRS taxed income, after deductions).


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

You know the one nice thing about being included in the unemployment caldron? I don't think the lawmakers are smart enough to understand the expenses drivers have. They may well think that our gross is what we take home. This could work to our advantage. Hee hee.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> There's tons of places (at least where I'm at) hiring for couriers /delivery , not using your own car or gas. A TON of work at home jobs too.


do you mind telling us 3 of those (most legit) TON at home jobs?


----------



## RSALAS (Jun 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Well, I applied this morning here in Virginia, so we'll see. First time ever applying for unemployment.
> 
> Wife and I cracked up at one question, "are you applying due to transportation issues?" &#128514; &#129318;‍♂


Let us know &#128077;


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Every state government and the federal government realize that if they approve unemployment for rideshare drivers that nobody will work. Nobody will deliver. Nobody will go back to driving when things settle down. Everybody will just sit on their ass and collect a check. 

They may make exceptions for people with underlying health conditions, but I think that's going to be it.

Rideshare drivers are already the laziest, most obnoxious people on the f****** planet. Enabling millions of them to get free money for 4 months is probably the worst idea in history.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Every RS driver and most all other App drivers are eligible unless of course you are operating a few other profitable businesses. Then you might get some pushback after a few weeks.



Germanic Affairs said:


> Uber doesn't pay into employment. No Uber driver should get it. This is only happening because of the new stimulus bill. Furthermore, since Uber doesn't report the income like an employer, and a bunch of part timers and people who are not laid off and have active accounts are applying, it seems nobody knows what is going on. I highly doubt most drivers will get anything. Where will the money even come from? What fund? Some may be lucky to get the 600 a week. That is about it. Most are going to get nothing.


Very few drivers have only driven RS in the USA. Most everyone has had a w2 job or 7 in THIER lives, and thus paid into UE anyways. I saw no exclusionary terms for anyone who hasn't.

You are just huffing and puffing.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Every state government and the federal government realize that if they approve unemployment for rideshare drivers that nobody will work. Nobody will deliver. Nobody will go back to driving when things settle down. Everybody will just sit on their ass and collect a check.


It kind of makes you wonder if there's some reason they want us all to stop driving and just stay home, even when the virus scare is over.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Every state government and the federal government realize that if they approve unemployment for rideshare drivers that nobody will work. Nobody will deliver. Nobody will go back to driving when things settle down. Everybody will just sit on their ass and collect a check.


Since I am a "rational economic actor", there is no way I am going to give up the $600/week FREE CHEESE so that I could make my $100/week in my true self-employed gig (i.e., tutoring) ... unless I do it "under the table" :redface:

What will happen is that folks who aren't ants will become ants and do the work instead. Or there will be so few folks being ants that they will be able to do 80 hours a week and make over $600/week, and they'll do better than us "hammock-liers".


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I gave up reading after page 1 but what you guys are apparently failing to understand is, this isn't up to the state whether they allow gig workers to collect unemployment or not. It's part of the stimulus bill. it is an order. they have to. You guys also seem to forget we're dealing with the President and a Bill he signed into law. We're not dealing with Uber. So stop sitting there having a pity party. Either get your ass out and go work or file unemployment. You all complain how we don't have benefits but yet when we get them, that's still not good enough. No one is going to hold your hand through this process. you are a grown-ass adult. go file the damn paperwork when your state says you can. The least amount you'll be seeing is 600 a week. can you be thankful??

Unemployment is not just for people who been fired. You can get it if your hours or your income has been drastically reduced due to no fault of your own. Plus it specifically written into the bill where we can collect if we were affected by the Coronavirus. Come on guys!


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

doggerel said:


> Not me. I won't get it.
> 
> I filled out the whole thing and never saw a place to put in income. I looked for it 3 times. Then I thought that maybe there was another page to it and hit next.
> 
> ...


In Mass you cant put in a $ amount either,only hrs worked per week,the $ amount comes from the Employers tax filing.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Every state government and the federal government realize that if they approve unemployment for rideshare drivers that nobody will work. Nobody will deliver. Nobody will go back to driving when things settle down. Everybody will just sit on their ass and collect a check.
> 
> They may make exceptions for people with underlying health conditions, but I think that's going to be it.
> 
> Rideshare drivers are already the laziest, most obnoxious people on the f****** planet. Enabling millions of them to get free money for 4 months is probably the worst idea in history.


I don't think you understand this yourself.

When it settles down the Unemployment stops (unless you really think the world is going to just suddenly get better in a month or two). So drivers, who have not found regular work, will be back on the road at that time.

Additionally, I don't think you get The Why of this. The four months of Federally Enhanced Unemployment is so people WILL STAY HOME. The current percentage of people continuing to endanger themselves, and others, with continued spread of this virus are the ones who Can Not Afford To Stay Home and don't have jobs that allow work from home.

My wife works in title clearing in a position that Requires she handle those documents. There is no "work from home" for her or millions of others in this country. And, her industry is an absolute necessity as you can not buy or sell a house without title processing being done.

But all the others that are out and about and can't stop work or they will loose everything, those folks need that access to unemployment at more than 275.00 a week.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> I don't think you understand this yourself.
> 
> When it settles down the Unemployment stops (unless you really think the world is going to just suddenly get better in a month or two). So drivers, who have not found regular work, will be back on the road at that time.
> 
> ...


If they were really worried about it, they would call the jobs inessential.

I know how this works.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

ilovecarssince1967 said:


> What if Uber was your second job and you still currently working the first can you file? I still worked 20-40 hours a week ubering it made me more than my first job. I mostly did first job just for insurance purpose, I wanted to quit many times cuz I made more on Uber.


I'm still trying to figure that out. I'm working for the census and they are paying us to work from home, a full 40 hours a week. But, I've lost between $600 and $800 per week from not doing rideshare. I don't know if I will be eligible for anything.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Germanic Affairs said:


> What makes you think you will get unemployment? I know the bill says you are included, but how will that work? Uber does not pay into unemployment. Secondly, usually unemployment is for people who get laid off. So far most of you have active Uber accounts. When they call Uber, if they can get a hold of anyone to verify, how are they going to verify you? How will they prove what your income would be? Will they use the gross? My guess is you guys will get either nothing, or just something small, or it will take months. Many of you probably won't get anything on technicalities. Good luck.


It's included in the 2 trillion dollar bill. That's how.


----------



## jonsnownothing (May 10, 2019)

doggerel said:


> Not me. I won't get it.
> 
> I filled out the whole thing and never saw a place to put in income. I looked for it 3 times. Then I thought that maybe there was another page to it and hit next.
> 
> ...


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

plocp said:


> Every one should be approved, period


depends on your state whether you get approved or not. they all have different laws regarding their unemployment in New York it says you can get it as a gig worker ,but you must have medical proof that you quit your job because of the virus. otherwise you're not entitled to it because Uber and Lyft in the other gig companies are still working, so you can still work if you want to . so unless you have medical conditions that a doctors willing to give you documented proof on . If you can't get proof from a doctors. Then they will not give it to you.... This could change, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

I filed (LA), but my benefit is only $0. I'm trying to get with UI office to see if the only reason I'm not getting anything is because the FREE CHEESE from the feds just hasn't been added to the system or what. I have an amended tax return that shows self-employment, so I've got the documentation, but I don't know if it's needed. Oh well, I guess I'll have to wait on the phone for 4 hours to talk to someone about it.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> I filed (LA), but my benefit is only $0. I'm trying to get with UI office to see if the only reason I'm not getting anything is because the FREE CHEESE from the feds just hasn't been added to the system or what. I have an amended tax return that shows self-employment, so I've got the documentation, but I don't know if it's needed. Oh well, I guess I'll have to wait on the phone for 4 hours to talk to someone about it.


curious how did you tackle this?


----------



## jonsnownothing (May 10, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> I filed (LA), but my benefit is only $0. I'm trying to get with UI office to see if the only reason I'm not getting anything is because the FREE CHEESE from the feds just hasn't been added to the system or what. I have an amended tax return that shows self-employment, so I've got the documentation, but I don't know if it's needed. Oh well, I guess I'll have to wait on the phone for 4 hours to talk to someone about it.


when did you apply? after you logged in to the edd.ca.gov Website and go to the Claim History section, do you see your claim posted?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I am starting to wonder how best to maximize the payout, once the states work out how to implement the new pool of unemployment candidates they will be handling.

Should we go online for hours at a time from our homes in order to demonstrate their is little to no business/income?

Or will the payout be based on your last week of work, in which case you would not want to show any rides at all?

(rhetorical)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

You guys do realize this literally just got signed one business day ago. Essentially yesterday. Do you really think all the states have a program implemented for Gig workers yet? Especially with Coronavirus? You got to give them time to update their systems. Of course you're going to be denied because the system doesn't recognize gig workers yet. I don't understand why this is so difficult to comprehend. Our state told us flat out if we apply now we're going to be denied and to hold off filing until they give us the okay. You're going to prolong or complicate your process by getting a denial. You're going to end up getting stuck waiting longer than you would have had you waited for the proper system to be operating


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I dunno what ya'll are fretting about.
The money is there, it will be flowing your way shortly.
Apply as best you can, give all the info they ask for, tell the truth and all we be well.

00000000000000000000000000000000

You are the Gov of the State of Dispair.

Your economy is in the toilet. Industry shut down, sick people everywhere.
The Fed Gov't comes along and offers to put $600 a week into every citizens pockets for four months.
Are you going to instruct your Unemployment Offices of the Great State of Dispair to be super tight and deny as many applications as possible? Or, do you want the Feds to dump as much money into your economy as possible?

YOU are in charge of giving away someone else's money to YOUR advantage.

What would YOU do?
As a professional politician and Governor of the State of Dispair, what would you do?

Answer: YOU GIVE AWAY LOTS OF MONEY to anyone who asks for it. Ask for it.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 6, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> I am starting to wonder how best to maximize the payout, once the states work out how to implement the new pool of unemployment candidates they will be handling.
> 
> Should we go online for hours at a time from our homes in order to demonstrate their is little to no business/income?
> 
> Or will the payout be based on your last week of work, in which case you would not want to show any rides at all?


I am wondering about the same.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I just filed in California on behalf of some Spanish speaking neighbors. The form wanted to know how much they made _last week_. Historical income was optional. Now there are many moving parts, and we drivers are a whole new ball game, but I am sitting at home, in the countryside, online on both apps, in order to show that I was "looking for work". Seems like that's what they always want to know... were you looking for work? Of course the state may say "No income last week means no soup for you!" But I've got my 2018 and 2019 return to show otherwise.

But if I had to bet It's probably going to be one big free-for-all, no-rules-apply, give-away, with the state managing to take a piece of the Federal action. In which case *everybody* will qualify. That's the tome that has been set. We will see.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> I just filed in California on behalf of some Spanish speaking neighbors. The form wanted to know how much they made _last week_. Historical income was optional. Now there are many moving parts, and we drivers are a whole new ball game, but I am sitting at home, in the countryside, online on both apps, in order to show that I was "looking for work". Seems like that's what they always want to know... were you looking for work? Of course the state may say "No income last week means no soup for you!" But I've got my 2018 and 2019 return to show otherwise.
> 
> But if I had to bet It's probably going to be one big free-for-all, no-rules-apply, give-away, with the state managing to take a piece of the Federal action. In which case *everybody* will qualify. That's the tome that has been set. We will see.


I'm trying to apply, who you put as last employer


----------



## Germanic Affairs (Mar 10, 2019)

Sepelion said:


> I don't think you understand the uber/lyft business model:
> 
> 1.) You become a driver
> 2.) You think you're making min wage
> ...


At least at Walmart they have guarantee work during pandemic, plus benefits, healthcare, and raises and bonuses too during this time.


----------



## Slim Shady (Feb 4, 2018)

Germanic Affairs said:


> Uber doesn't pay into employment. No Uber driver should get it. This is only happening because of the new stimulus bill. Furthermore, since Uber doesn't report the income like an employer, and a bunch of part timers and people who are not laid off and have active accounts are applying, it seems nobody knows what is going on. I highly doubt most drivers will get anything. Where will the money even come from? What fund? Some may be lucky to get the 600 a week. That is about it. Most are going to get nothing.


It' not the Uber paying for it. The government is paying for it from the allotted 300 billion dollars out of the 2 Trillion.


----------



## jonsnownothing (May 10, 2019)

The government is just printing money out of thin air and I think they're trying and wanting to give it away without be too obvious about it. I'm thinking and hoping that if we just make a little effort in trying to apply for some of that money then we should be able to get it since it's fake money anyway.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

2starDriver said:


> I'm trying to apply, who you put as last employer


Tell the truth .. Put: Self: 2starDriver



_Tron_ said:


> Of course the state may say "No income last week means no soup for you!" But I've got my 2018 and 2019 return to show otherwise.


No matter what the state says, you WILL get $600 a week from the feds.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> *depends on your state whether you get approved or not*. they all have different laws regarding their unemployment in New York it says you can get it as a gig worker ,but you must have medical proof that you quit your job because of the virus. otherwise you're not entitled to it because Uber and Lyft in the other gig companies are still working, so you can still work if you want to . so unless you have medical conditions that a doctors willing to give you documented proof on . If you can't get proof from a doctors. Then they will not give it to you.... This could change, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


*No it doesn't! The new bill changed the rules for all states. It is a national declaration. Stop spreading misinformation. You are quoting state rules from before this bill was signed into law.

STOP*


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I just filed in California on behalf of some Spanish speaking neighbors. The form wanted to know how much they made _last week_. Historical income was optional. Now there are many moving parts, and we drivers are a whole new ball game, but I am sitting at home, in the countryside, online on both apps, in order to show that I was "looking for work". Seems like that's what they always want to know... were you looking for work? Of course the state may say "No income last week means no soup for you!" But I've got my 2018 and 2019 return to show otherwise.
> 
> But if I had to bet It's probably going to be one big free-for-all, no-rules-apply, give-away, with the state managing to take a piece of the Federal action. In which case *everybody* will qualify. That's the tome that has been set. We will see.


The states cannot touch the $600 from the feds. The states are handling the claims so the $600 will probably go through them but they cannot touch the $600.


2starDriver said:


> I'm trying to apply, who you put as last employer


Just answer honestly. You will get 600+ a week. Plus you still got a job!

So California has already implemented their new system that accommodates the bill that was signed on Friday?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> *No it doesn't! The new bill changed the rules for all states. It is a national declaration. Stop spreading misinformation. You are quoting state rules from before this bill was signed into law.
> 
> STOP*


*AND, in addition.
Even if the state deny's you, you WILL get $600 a week from the feds.*


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I am going to scream! Why is it so freaking hard to understand what we are saying? We told them time and time again wait to file until the new system is implemented. It will literally be only a few days and the checks are retro dated. Yet every few posts there's someone saying they're applying right now and has a bazillion questions! Am I on mute? I hope all your claims get jacked up and you all think that you got denied. I'll even admit I'm wrong just to go along with it. Now it is obvious why Authority gets so frustrated with our drivers!


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Tell the truth .. Put: Self: 2starDriver
> 
> 
> No matter what the state says, you WILL get $600 a week from the feds.











Stop trolling legit application not valid for IC's yet


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> I am going to scream! Why is it so freaking hard to understand what we are saying? We told them time and time again wait to file until the new system is implemented. It will literally be only a few days and the checks are retro dated. Yet every few posts there's someone saying they're applying right now and has a bazillion questions! Am I on mute? I hope all your claims get jacked up and you all think that you got denied. I'll even admit I'm wrong just to go along with it. Now it is obvious why Authority gets so frustrated with our drivers!


It depends on your state.
California has not said a thing about it; one way or another.
Not that I've heard anyway.

I would apply (unless Colorado) because I'd want as early of a date of application as possible.
But, don't get frustrated or pheaked out folks.
Everything is gonna be ok.
OK?



2starDriver said:


> View attachment 439993


Jeese 2star ... what's so hard to understand.
*A PRESIDENTIAL ORDER, A LAW RATIFIED BY HOUSE AND SENATE AND SIGNED BY THE PRESIDENT SUPERSEDES ANYTHING THE STATE WRITES ON A WEBPAGE.*

Tell the truth, be as accurate as you can and fill out the damn form. OK?
For last employer, put "Self: Your Name"

I'm not going to tell you again ...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....I wonder if anybody has figured out the pot of money is not unlimited and those with W2 jobs are first in line. Anybody? Once the wad is expended there won't be any more $$ until congress pony's up again. 
AND really, those with W2 full or PT time jobs SHOULD be in line first, yeah? Crumbs will be left over. 
It won't be raining dollars from heaven full time and not for everybody who files a claim. The fed $$ is not guarateed for every single claim. Money gone = money gone = denied claim. Congress has hinted there will be more, but no details offered on where or what or how much.....


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I am going to scream!


I was about to look up a youtube for someone in front of a microphone uttering the famous line: "Is this thing on?". But your video really can't be topped. Smart kid!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Seattle forum is actually a great resource for legitimate information and rampant douchbaggary too.

We have a great thread going on there discussing this subject

https://uberpeople.net/threads/any-...ing-corona-virus-outbreak.384933/post-6062967
Latest post from Dimwit ( who is one smart Chica) points out that these benefits will cease in this form when the disaster declaration ends. A month more or three. I doubt that in June you will still be getting benefits and if you do, we are all probably in a world of shot anyways


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ....I wonder if anybody has figured out the pot of money is not unlimited and those with W2 jobs are first in line. Anybody? Once the wad is expended there won't be any more $$ until congress pony's up again.
> AND really, those with W2 full or PT time jobs SHOULD be in line first, yeah? Crumbs will be left over.
> It won't be raining dollars from heaven full time and not for everybody who files a claim. The fed $$ is not guarateed for every single claim. Money gone = money gone = denied claim. Congress has hinted there will be more, but no details offered on where or what or how much.....














2starDriver said:


> I'm trying to apply, who you put as last employer


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The more I think on this, the more I tend to agree with one assertion (only) in the OP. "...it will take months". We are dealing with 1) a state bureaucracy, 2) a record number of claims coming in (3.1 million nationwide is just for openers), and 3) the C19 effect on said state workers.

Apologies if someone already brought up these points. I didn't read every post in this thread.

And now I'm wondering how those greedy Payday Loan type places are going to handle this. For those who qualify it's pretty much guaranteed money backed by the full faith and credit if the USA. So are they gonna issue cash today for a pay back on Tuesday...

... in July?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Reports seem to indicate checks will be arriving in the next three weeks.


----------



## jonsnownothing (May 10, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> The more I think on this, the more I tend to agree with one assertion (only) in the OP. "...it will take months". We are dealing with 1) a state bureaucracy, 2) a record number of claims coming in (3.1 million nationwide is just for openers), and 3) the C19 effect on said state workers.
> 
> Apologies if someone already brought up these points. I didn't read every post in this thread.
> 
> ...


Actually I think under Trump's order they're just going to quickly approve the majority of the applications and maybe reject a few for blatant fraud or lack of information. It's not like they didn't create this money out of thin air. It's free fake money all around. Trump needs to have this go as quickly as possible. something something election year.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

The bill clearly says that you will get $600 IN ADDITION to what the state APPROVES you for.


This is not a situation of $0 + $600. If not approved on the state level, you won't get a penny.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> The states cannot touch the $600 from the feds. The states are handling the claims so the $600 will probably go through them but they cannot touch the $600.


I think we all understand that but what I am saying is based on past experience with filing unemployment, I do not trust the GA DOL to know how to process these claims. The people who process these claims are incompetent and the people who rule on the appeals are shady AF.

In an ideal world, they will make the changes needed to their systems for all of us to file ASAP, and just approve us, but when has filing for unemployment EVER worked like we live in an ideal world? Especially now when the DOL in each state is inundated by claims at record levels, and probably all sorts of other employment issues due to this virus.

Based on past experience I expect the forms to be set up incorrectly, have my claim shut down or lost because of a website glitch or some other hang up in their system, have to go to the office in person twice to have it reopened, be interviewed on the phone by a DOL employee with a room temperature IQ who won't document my answers properly, denied on a technicality with a letter full of legal codes that you have to hire a lawyer to understand, open an appeal, write a letter explaining my situation in great detail, be interviewed again on the phone with someone who interrogates me like I'm a criminal until I am in tears, get denied again on a technicality with another letter full of legalese, appeal again with no further opportunity to give more information, get denied again, and the final appeal would mean going to court and filing court fees out of pocket.

I mean I sincerely hope it will be different this time, different for everyone. I hope that every state will follow through on this the way they should and make the process as easy as possible and get us our money. But I am not counting on it happening that way here, and the thought of having to file a claim with GA just fills me with dread.

It would not surprise me one bit if some states try to find a way to deny these claims on technicalities and funnel the money elsewhere...or just outright cook the books and make it look like they gave it to us, when they didn't. If anyone thinks they can't get away with things like that, sorry but you are naive. Especially when the system is overwhelmed.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Germanic Affairs said:


> What makes you think you will get unemployment? I know the bill says you are included, but how will that work? Uber does not pay into unemployment. Secondly, usually unemployment is for people who get laid off. So far most of you have active Uber accounts. When they call Uber, if they can get a hold of anyone to verify, how are they going to verify you? How will they prove what your income would be? Will they use the gross? My guess is you guys will get either nothing, or just something small, or it will take months. Many of you probably won't get anything on technicalities. Good luck.


No ! You can't if you quit and there is work out there. You only get it if you get sick



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Guess you haven't read any of the freely available information.
> Federal law includes having "quit due to covid 19" including preventive measure to avoid it.in Rideshare (and other gig work) it includes the slow down affecting income.
> It is common on Unemployment that you inform them of any work you were paid for so they can deduct it from your UI payment.
> Not every "job" counts as being "employed". So mowed a neighbors yard for 30.00, you inform UI, fixed a neighbors wifi so they could work from home... That income gets declared. Drove for Uber and made 60.00 for the week... Same.
> ...


You get nothing unless they shut down Uber or you're sick and can prove it


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> No ! You can't if you quit and there is work out there. You only get it if you get sick
> 
> 
> You get nothing unless they shut down Uber or you're sick and can prove it


*You are wrong! Stop spreading misinformation. Read this thread. Lots of resources right here to get drivers on THIER way. If you want to bury your head in the sand then do so, at least your ignorance will not infect others that way. Read the F ping bill.*


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> No ! You can't if you quit and there is work out there. You only get it if you get sick
> 
> 
> You get nothing unless they shut down Uber or you're sick and can prove it


You, quite literally, could not be more wrong. 
There is specifically a section allowing for people that quit their jobs due to self isolation due to Covid19. 
And
There is the Underemployed section that specifically addresses when people are getting less work due to slowdowns in their industry.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> No ! You can't if you quit and there is work out there. You only get it if you get sick
> 
> 
> You get nothing unless they shut down Uber or you're sick and can prove it


Jesus! Have you not been following anything on the stimulus bill? Clearly not. Why even comment on Something as significant as this is, without any knowledge whatsoever on the topic? I really didn't think I could experience the wow factor again today on the subject but once again... Wow&#129318;


----------



## Germanic Affairs (Mar 10, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Jesus! Have you not been following anything on the stimulus bill? Clearly not. Why even comment on Something as significant as this is, without any knowledge whatsoever on the topic? I really didn't think I could experience the wow factor again today on the subject but once again... Wow&#129318;


Why are you so sure you will see anything? How do you know there will even be money left when they finally approved, if it get approved, in the timeframe it has to be as well.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> The bill clearly says that you will get $600 IN ADDITION to what the state APPROVES you for.
> 
> This is not a situation of $0 + $600. If not approved on the state level, you won't get a penny.


You are clearly not an Physics major.


----------



## Noahs_Ark24 (Mar 31, 2020)

ilovecarssince1967 said:


> What if Uber was your second job and you still currently working the first can you file? I still worked 20-40 hours a week ubering it made me more than my first job. I mostly did first job just for insurance purpose, I wanted to quit many times cuz I made more on Uber.


You weren't laid off, so you'd be double dipping. You will either be denied, or end up owing with interest. Sorry brotha. No Ui for you.



Benjamin M said:


> Well, I applied this morning here in Virginia, so we'll see. First time ever applying for unemployment.
> 
> Wife and I cracked up at one question, "are you applying due to transportation issues?" &#128514; &#129318;‍♂


You'll be denied man. Then you're going to have to wait for an appeal. It's only going to slow you down. You should have waited until it is implemented into the system. Jumped the gun way too early.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Noahs_Ark24 said:


> You weren't laid off, so you'd be double dipping. You will either be denied, or end up owing with interest. Sorry brotha. No Ui for you


You don't have to be laid off to get unemployment as a gig workers due to the stimulus bill. Not for regular unemployment or the federal boost

~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jesus I finally understand why so many of you guys asked for a linked source. It's mind-blowing how many people talk so factual on a subject they are so ignorant about


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Noahs_Ark24 said:


> You weren't laid off, so you'd be double dipping. You will either be denied, or end up owing with interest. Sorry brotha. No Ui for you.
> 
> 
> You'll be denied man. Then you're going to have to wait for an appeal. It's only going to slow you down. You should have waited until it is implemented into the system. Jumped the gun way too early.


Applied after the bill was signed. I'll apply again if needed. No worries.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Germanic Affairs said:


> Uber doesn't pay into employment. No Uber driver should get it. This is only happening because of the new stimulus bill. Furthermore, since Uber doesn't report the income like an employer, and a bunch of part timers and people who are not laid off and have active accounts are applying, it seems nobody knows what is going on. I highly doubt most drivers will get anything. Where will the money even come from? What fund? Some may be lucky to get the 600 a week. That is about it. Most are going to get nothing.


Nobody's forcing anyone to submit a claim, so if that's how you feel, then why bother.


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

Germanic Affairs said:


> What makes you think you will get unemployment? I know the bill says you are included, but how will that work? Uber does not pay into unemployment. Secondly, usually unemployment is for people who get laid off. So far most of you have active Uber accounts. When they call Uber, if they can get a hold of anyone to verify, how are they going to verify you? How will they prove what your income would be? Will they use the gross? My guess is you guys will get either nothing, or just something small, or it will take months. Many of you probably won't get anything on technicalities. Good luck.


Well, aren't you a little unicorn


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

Heres the proof that an extreme virus actually changes the social order


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Germanic Affairs said:


> Where does this money come from? Uber doesn't pay into unemployment. * Does the Federal government have a fund*, or states are going to create one to cover gig economy? What about part timers like two different people have brought up here. If you are doing Uber on the side, can you qualify for unemployment even if you are employed? What about an active account but not driving? Does that count too?


yes they do. it's not edd money it's part of a 2 trillion dollar package that's paid for in federal taxes. you already paid in.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

everyone worries too much.


----------



## Duard Weese (Mar 22, 2017)

I have applied for unemployment relief in Texas however the TWC does not acknowledge Uber as an acceptable previous employer even though the State Governor has included rideshare drivers as eligible for benefits

https://www.kbtx.com/content/news/L...issues-filing-for-unemployment-569196051.html


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

got a p said:


> yes they do. it's not edd money it's part of a 2 trillion dollar package that's paid for in federal taxes. you already paid in.


Almost--it's paid for by federal government borrowing, which is monetized by the Fed buying treasuries on the open market. We'll all pay someday, but likely not via taxes.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I won't be getting unemployment.... because I still have a full time job.....

If this isn't a wake up call to people relying on Uber/Lyft as a full time career, well, nothing will wake you up.


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII (Jan 8, 2020)

Germanic Affairs said:


> What makes you think you will get unemployment? I know the bill says you are included, but how will that work? Uber does not pay into unemployment. Secondly, usually unemployment is for people who get laid off. So far most of you have active Uber accounts. When they call Uber, if they can get a hold of anyone to verify, how are they going to verify you? How will they prove what your income would be? Will they use the gross? My guess is you guys will get either nothing, or just something small, or it will take months. Many of you probably won't get anything on technicalities. Good luck.


Good day all. I filed for my unemployment this morning at 4:35am and stayed on the floridajobs.org website making sure that all of my info got recorded. For my further protection against "denial of claim" I used SNAGIT12 to record everything I documented on the screen in case of rejection for a lawyer to then later review. I also attached exhibits - UBER provided a 1099K as I made almost $23,000.00 in 2019 and Lyft had a 1099-Misc which was over $11,000.00 - when I filed, I filed that these are San Francisco companies... I gave their Tax Payer Identification numbers and I gave their physical headquarters and phone numbers. I claimed that I am filing because of COVID -19 (there was a check box.) I further claimed that I could not social distance myself from my passengers in my van (by 6 feet or more.) I claimed that UBER/LYFT are leaving it up to its' passengers (not drivers) to be aware of whether they are sick or not and that I cannot take that risk. I claimed that there are passengers that may have the virus and not be sick called spreaders and that I cannot afford to risk it for their business model. I claimed they coughed and sneezed in my vehicle and that my wife has a weakened immune system. I also claimed that the government shutdown has caused a severe turn in my pay. THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT as of 3 or 4 days ago allows gig-workers to file for unemployment and I AM GETTING AHEAD OF THE CURVE. I claimed that the area I drive is ALL OF FLORIDA - not just my county...

My answers on the www.floridajobs.org website again were fully recorded on a video in case of the state of Florida rejecting my claims for the sole purpose of a lawsuit if denied. Just because SOMEONE tells me to jump off of a bridge does not mean I have to do so. In this case UBER/LYFT are telling us to jump off of a god damn bridge and I am one that will not do so! Your lives and mine are more important than a fare price... stay in and protect yourselves.

While the state of Florida has the lowest unemployment compensation ($275.00 a wk) after taxes $250.00 - please consider that the government is also tacking on $600.00 per week on top of the $275.00 per week for those unemployed (Nationwide.) Get unemployment now... **** UBER/LYFT - cause a massive strike, ultimately we should create a union and get fair pay before going back to work for UBER/LYFT!!! More and more drivers are replacing us before this PANDEMIC!!! Now, with all of them, we cannot earn a fair wage...

Take advantage of the current situation people!!!
We are ALL AFFECTED BY THIS NOT JUST RIDESHARE DRIVERS... but,
WE can make a difference in the outcome for our future.
I was a FULL-TIME DRIVER.

At the end before I took myself off of the street I was making over $4,000 a month.
On unemployment, $275.00 per week = $1000.00 plus
$600.00 per week x 4 = $2400.00 for a total of $3400 before taxes (not driving) and saving lives including my own...
seems fair enough for up to 4 months (I believe.)

I wish you all the best, stay safe. 
And, I hope I gave everyone a glimmer of hope!
If nothing more... it should also cause UBER/LYFT to report in the future for unemployment comp etc.
PEACE OUT.



Germanic Affairs said:


> That is interesting that they will use unable quit due to covid 19. How will that be used? Do you have to deactivate yourself and delete the app? Is not working because of covid 19 but still having an active account work? How will they determine what you get for unemployment?


what your 1099 says "as evidence" will have to suffice. I was fulltime rideshare and I attached my 1099's for Uber and Lyft to the State of Florida unemployment website.



Germanic Affairs said:


> Uber doesn't pay into employment. No Uber driver should get it. This is only happening because of the new stimulus bill. Furthermore, since Uber doesn't report the income like an employer, and a bunch of part timers and people who are not laid off and have active accounts are applying, it seems nobody knows what is going on. I highly doubt most drivers will get anything. Where will the money even come from? What fund? Some may be lucky to get the 600 a week. That is about it. Most are going to get nothing.


UBER/LYFT are sneaking in their business dealings. They say we get paid first and then all fees are extracted from this and we are left with the remainder. Believe me UBER/LYFT are employing us, running background checks etc... WHILE THE SMOKE AND MIRRORS WILL COME CRASHING DOWN... passengers rate their experiences and our bosses deal with us accordingly. We are not as independent as we truly think we are... My guess is UBER/LYFT will soon see the light.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

driverdoug said:


> In New York they get your wages from the "employer".


https://www.forbes.com/sites/janetw...extant-benefits-during-pandemic/#13f1de673e3e


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII (Jan 8, 2020)

Duard Weese said:


> I have applied for unemployment relief in Texas however the TWC does not acknowledge Uber as an acceptable previous employer even though the State Governor has included rideshare drivers as eligible for benefits
> 
> https://www.kbtx.com/content/news/L...issues-filing-for-unemployment-569196051.html


Screen record your filing. Give the excuse that you cannot social distance yourself by at least 6 feet yadda yadda... when denied... approach a lawyer with your recorded unemplyment claim and show denial... Finally a lawsuit worth fighting for. Its' your right to protect yourself. Amen?



goobered said:


> That would be an interesting scenario.
> 
> I wonder if many of us get denied, if we could sue in each state with a class action lawsuit.


I have screen recorded my complete unemployment claim her in Florida this morning for the sole purposes of giving to an attorney should my claim be denied.



Daisey77 said:


> I gave up reading after page 1 but what you guys are apparently failing to understand is, this isn't up to the state whether they allow gig workers to collect unemployment or not. It's part of the stimulus bill. it is an order. they have to. You guys also seem to forget we're dealing with the President and a Bill he signed into law. We're not dealing with Uber. So stop sitting there having a pity party. Either get your ass out and go work or file unemployment. You all complain how we don't have benefits but yet when we get them, that's still not good enough. No one is going to hold your hand through this process. you are a grown-ass adult. go file the damn paperwork when your state says you can. The least amount you'll be seeing is 600 a week. can you be thankful??
> 
> Unemployment is not just for people who been fired. You can get it if your hours or your income has been drastically reduced due to no fault of your own. Plus it specifically written into the bill where we can collect if we were affected by the Coronavirus. Come on guys!


I have screen recorded my complete unemployment claim her in Florida this morning for the sole purposes of giving to an attorney should my claim be denied. 
Let the games begin!



UberBastid said:


> *AND, in addition.
> Even if the state deny's you, you WILL get $600 a week from the feds.*


I have screen recorded my complete unemployment claim her in Florida this morning for the sole purposes of giving to an attorney should my claim be denied. Let the games begin!


----------



## jonsnownothing (May 10, 2019)

ArchieNJohnsonIII said:


> Screen record your filing. Give the excuse that you cannot social distance yourself by at least 6 feet yadda yadda... when denied... approach a lawyer with your recorded unemplyment claim and show denial... Finally a lawsuit worth fighting for. Its' your right to protect yourself. Amen?
> 
> 
> I have screen recorded my complete unemployment claim her in Florida this morning for the sole purposes of giving to an attorney should my claim be denied.
> ...


looks like they messed with the wrong guy


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Well guys, looks like I am heading back out there. Had a family member send me money, and it was only 30 dollars. This government money is just not arriving in time. 

I have no gas in my car. I ran out of real food and only have dollar tree frozen food left, and I'm in and out of the bathroom because of it. I have 1.97 left in the account. Having anxiety like crazy and skipped heart beats all day long. 

Sucks. I have hypertension, am 44, and have asthma. But I'm heading out. Have no idea how this will effect my unemployment claim. 

Pray for my protection out there. I feel like I'm heading out into war, into a battlefield. Uber Eats, here I come...


----------



## jonsnownothing (May 10, 2019)

doggerel said:


> Well guys, looks like I am heading back out there. Had a family member send me money, and it was only 30 dollars. This government money is just not arriving in time.
> 
> I have no gas in my car. I ran out of real food and only have dollar tree frozen food left, and I'm in and out of the bathroom because of it. I have 1.97 left in the account. Having anxiety like crazy and skipped heart beats all day long.
> 
> ...


give this a try
your got a convincing story
you might get lucky with $500
https://www.gofundme.com/f/jav953-h...urce=customer&utm_campaign=p_lico+share-sheet


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I have a shirt tail relative who works for California EDD.
She told me today that she and others who are supervisors had a tele-conference yesterday.
Orders from the Gov is "Process all applications without delay. Take all information provided as accurate - and process for immediate payment."


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

all the uber drivers here are applying for it and there getting it based off the amount they earned .
Your 100 percent approved here for the co19 virus if your job has slowed or shut down .
The 3 drivers i talked to my friends there getting 600 every week . 

I cant file i work to hard so i dont qualify Income coming in from 3 different sources .


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Duard Weese said:


> I have applied for unemployment relief in Texas however the TWC does not acknowledge Uber as an acceptable previous employer even though the State Governor has included rideshare drivers as eligible for benefits
> 
> https://www.kbtx.com/content/news/L...issues-filing-for-unemployment-569196051.html


Correct because Texas has not implemented or updated their system to accommodate gig workers. Virtually impossible for the nation do within one business day of a major Bill such as the stimulus Bill getting signed.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

ROFL
My simple clam form (the regular UI form with no X, meaning no filling out the back) arrived yesterday and was just walked over to the Post office


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

Germanic Affairs said:


> Uber doesn't pay into employment. No Uber driver should get it. This is only happening because of the new stimulus bill. Furthermore, since Uber doesn't report the income like an employer, and a bunch of part timers and people who are not laid off and have active accounts are applying, it seems nobody knows what is going on. I highly doubt most drivers will get anything. Where will the money even come from? What fund? Some may be lucky to get the 600 a week. That is about it. Most are going to get nothing.


$600 a week is better than nothing using the summaries in place of 1099s is a place to start on the incomes. Uber better have some deep pockets to pay all this out, so should Lyft and all the other billionaire technocracies. Time to pony up lads!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Carlycat said:


> $600 a week is better than nothing using the summaries in place of 1099s is a place to start on the incomes. Uber better have some deep pockets to pay all this out, so should Lyft and all the other billionaire technocracies. Time to pony up lads!


Uber doesn't pay unemployement.
Your state pays it.

And now, for the first time in history ... the feds will pay it.


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

Fight4U said:


> *YOUR CHANCE TO BE HEARD
> 
> HAS ARRIVED
> 
> ...


If this is for real I'll write one.


----------



## RB01 (Apr 1, 2020)

I've been full time with ubereats I have almost 10,000 rides in 11 months...but its getting scary delivering. I applied for ui on friday and by This Monday I got the acceptance letter they gave me 207$ plus the 600 fed.aid...its short from the 1200$ week that I make with Ubereats. I suggest drivers apply late night to get thru


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Germanic Affairs said:


> What makes you think you will get unemployment? I know the bill says you are included, but how will that work? Uber does not pay into unemployment. Secondly, usually unemployment is for people who get laid off. So far most of you have active Uber accounts. When they call Uber, if they can get a hold of anyone to verify, how are they going to verify you? How will they prove what your income would be? Will they use the gross? My guess is you guys will get either nothing, or just something small, or it will take months. Many of you probably won't get anything on technicalities. Good luck.


Why don't we all just wait and watch? When we receive detailed instructions on the Who, What, When, Where, Why and How of the proposed unemployment benefit portion of the recently signed Stimulus, then we can each weigh in. If we have difficulties, we can each be there for each other to assist in any way.


----------



## Fight4U (Oct 20, 2019)

Carlycat said:


> If this is for real I'll write one.


It is real, go to the US Supreme Court's web site and see it for yourself, go to the docket page and enter the case number 19-8075, it is as real as it gets


----------



## RB01 (Apr 1, 2020)

Fight4U said:


> It is real, go to the US Supreme Court's web site and see it for yourself, go to the docket page and enter the case number 19-8075, it is as real as it gets


It's real just file,

Or wait and read negative comments from people speculating


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

It may be only a matter of time until the entire human race is bent over unprecedented.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> 2) Most drivers have a full-time job. How does "unemployment" applies? Isn't filing such claim a fraud ?


Lol why would anyone ask this question. Obviously its for people whos sole income is ubering.


----------



## RB01 (Apr 1, 2020)

Do what's best for you and your family....period, if you feel like you dont want a hand out,then drive for uber but please be safe and don't bring the virus home! Good luck


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Driving for uber right now likely wont net you anything. Theres little to no rides being ordered anymore.


----------



## Noahs_Ark24 (Mar 31, 2020)

RB01 said:


> I've been full time with ubereats I have almost 10,000 rides in 11 months...but its getting scary delivering. I applied for ui on friday and by This Monday I got the acceptance letter they gave me 207$ plus the 600 fed.aid...its short from the 1200$ week that I make with Ubereats. I suggest drivers apply late night to get thru


I don't... believe you? lol 
What state? Nothing has been legitimized or finalized in any state's. Some states even say DONT APPLY WE ARENT READY.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Who is going to determine the eligibility in receiving such benefits ? There are several issues that need to be addressed.
> 
> 1) We are categorized as "independent contractors". Be definition, Uber has never hired us to begin with. How can we then be laid-off?
> 
> ...


 It,s kinda funny.
When the government gives trillions to the rich,they call it tax breaks and economic boosters. 
When they give $ 1200 to the poor,they call it socialism. HYPOCRITES .


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/31/21201805/uber-free-rides-deliveries-workers-coronavirus-pledge
What a slap in the face.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Sepelion said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/31/21201805/uber-free-rides-deliveries-workers-coronavirus-pledge
> What a slap in the face.


I was trying to find the part where Uber says they are giving "Hazard Pay" to the drivers out there still risking their lives for pennies.
Apparently Drivers are not affected by Covid19 by the looks of it, because i could not find anything about caring for drivers.
Also,driving for U/L right now is an illegal act,since most states have a 6ft social distance rule. There is no way my passenger is 6 ft away from me sitting in the back seat,hence *YOU are breaking the rules.*


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

RB01 said:


> I've been full time with ubereats I have almost 10,000 rides in 11 months...but its getting scary delivering. I applied for ui on friday and by This Monday I got the acceptance letter they gave me 207$ plus the 600 fed.aid...its short from the 1200$ week that I make with Ubereats. I suggest drivers apply late night to get thru


10000 rides in 11 months? What are you smoking? 
My uncle just hit 10k rides driving for 3 years and he works 6 days a week 10 hrs a day.
You are full of crap since the law only allows 12hrs driving per day.
And $1200 a week doing uber eats?
Also hard to believe.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Guess you haven't read any of the freely available information.
> Federal law includes having "quit due to covid 19" including preventive measure to avoid it.in Rideshare (and other gig work) it includes the slow down affecting income.
> It is common on Unemployment that you inform them of any work you were paid for so they can deduct it from your UI payment.
> Not every "job" counts as being "employed". So mowed a neighbors yard for 30.00, you inform UI, fixed a neighbors wifi so they could work from home... That income gets declared. Drove for Uber and made 60.00 for the week... Same.
> ...


the law does not specify that it covers preventive measure to avoid covid-19 other than not being able to work due to quarantine orders. That will make those living in states/localities that are actually issuing such orders eligible, but for most of those of us with Republican governors, technically we are not under legal quarantine orders due to local government's sluggishness in their public health response. Here's the link to the bill https://files.taxfoundation.org/20200325223111/FINAL-FINAL-CARES-ACT.pdf, relevant section is 2101


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

RB01 said:


> Do what's best for you and your family....period, if you feel like you dont want a hand out,then drive for uber but please be safe and don't bring the virus home! Good luck


Hand outs are only for corporations that get bailed out and Billionaires,not for the little guy that needs it. That's when it's called socialism .


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

doggerel said:


> Well guys, looks like I am heading back out there. Had a family member send me money, and it was only 30 dollars. This government money is just not arriving in time.
> 
> I have no gas in my car. I ran out of real food and only have dollar tree frozen food left, and I'm in and out of the bathroom because of it. I have 1.97 left in the account. Having anxiety like crazy and skipped heart beats all day long.
> 
> ...


The above is a product of shutting down everything to "save lives". Millions of people like this but zero concern given to them, for a false guarantee of security if we close up shop. Thousands dead from a virus just like the annual flu.
Wherever you stand, realize these extreme measures enforced by government edict is destroying millions of lives.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Germanic Affairs said:


> What makes you think you will get unemployment? I know the bill says you are included, but how will that work? Uber does not pay into unemployment. Secondly, usually unemployment is for people who get laid off. So far most of you have active Uber accounts. When they call Uber, if they can get a hold of anyone to verify, how are they going to verify you? How will they prove what your income would be? Will they use the gross? My guess is you guys will get either nothing, or just something small, or it will take months. Many of you probably won't get anything on technicalities. Good luck.


I got unemployment in NH for Uber back in 2019; the states will figure it out.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

With all the red tape you have to go through good luck. It’s just not worth it to drive. My car is paid off and the house is all paid off so I really don’t have to worry too much.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/01/une...ployed-workers-mired-in-confusion-delays.html
This has never been coordinated with the states. If the feds and states ever get this sorted out, it will be May/June before we see a dime----it may actually be a dime. Then good luck getting Uber/Lyft to provide the salary data---this is already a problem in NY state


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

blackjackross said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/01/une...ployed-workers-mired-in-confusion-delays.html
> This has never been coordinated with the states. If the feds and states ever get this sorted out, it will be May/June before we see a dime----it may actually be a dime. Then good luck getting Uber/Lyft to provide the salary data---this is already a problem in NY state


These workers are eligible to receive half their state's average weekly unemployment benefit plus $600 a week. ...

So basically in a typical state if you earn 1000/week, you might get 1/3rd in unemployment. Half of that is 1/6th. Plus the 600.

166 + 600. Its hardly worth fighting over the 166. Wish they would just start giving the 600 now.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Our local news in Florida says: Uber drivers (who do not pay Unemployment tax anyways) will get $0.00 from the state. Uber drivers are only eligible for the $600.00 according to our news station.

Get ready for a rude awakening soon.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

New Uber said:


> Our local news in Florida says: Uber drivers (who do not pay Unemployment tax anyways) will get $0.00 from the state. Uber drivers are only eligible for the $600.00 according to our news station.
> 
> Get ready for a rude awakening soon.


Rude awakening?
What's wrong with $600 a week?
Granted, its not as good as $1000 a week ... but ...


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

Is this the same for the Uber driver employees in California?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

argyowl said:


> Is this the same for the Uber driver employees in California?


What is the same is this: APPLY, tell the truth, APPLY, let them tell you if you qualify, APPLY.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

argyowl said:


> Is this the same for the Uber driver employees in California?


We aren't employees yet. AB5 passed, but it just says that we CAN be treated as employees if we are in certain occupations.

Somebody has to take Uber and Lyft to court to force them to treat us as employees. No one's done that yet.

So, yes, it's the same for us as for the other 49 states.

BTW, that $2T bill says this new Unemployment Benefits are for people even if they were not qualified for Unemployment Benefits under their state's old laws.

See: https://uberpeople.net/threads/lang...bill-that-applies-to-uber-drivers-etc.389171/


----------



## RB01 (Apr 1, 2020)

Noahs_Ark24 said:


> I don't... believe you? lol
> What state? Nothing has been legitimized or finalized in any state's. Some states even say DONT APPLY WE ARENT READY.


I'm in Houston ,Texas...why lie



MajorBummer said:


> 10000 rides in 11 months? What are you smoking?
> My uncle just hit 10k rides driving for 3 years and he works 6 days a week 10 hrs a day.
> You are full of crap since the law only allows 12hrs driving per day.
> And $1200 a week doing uber eats?
> Also hard to believe.


**** you and your uncle....and smoke this



RB01 said:


> I'm in Houston ,Texas...why lie
> 
> 
> @@@@ you and your uncle....and smoke this


What more proof do you need



MajorBummer said:


> 10000 rides in 11 months? What are you smoking?
> My uncle just hit 10k rides driving for 3 years and he works 6 days a week 10 hrs a day.
> You are full of crap since the law only allows 12hrs driving per day.
> And $1200 a week doing uber eats?
> Also hard to believe.


Dont ever call me a liar and tell Uncle to step his game up hahaha



RB01 said:


> I'm in Houston ,Texas...why lie
> 
> 
> @@@@ you and your uncle....and smoke this
> ...


I'm passing along true information uberhead!

Here's proof of my UI info


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

That says 6k rides in a year.tad shy of 10.000 in 11 months.so you lied !!
Or just slightly exaggerated.&#129315;&#128517;&#128518;&#129322;&#129317;



MajorBummer said:


> That says 6k rides in a year.tad shy of 10.000 in 11 months.so you lied !!
> Or just slightly exaggerated.&#129315;&#128517;&#128518;&#129322;&#129317;


On the other hand,$1200 in a week,not bad,hell of a hustle


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Germanic Affairs said:


> What makes you think you will get unemployment? I know the bill says you are included, but how will that work? Uber does not pay into unemployment. Secondly, usually unemployment is for people who get laid off. So far most of you have active Uber accounts. When they call Uber, if they can get a hold of anyone to verify, how are they going to verify you? How will they prove what your income would be? Will they use the gross? My guess is you guys will get either nothing, or just something small, or it will take months. Many of you probably won't get anything on technicalities. Good luck.


What makes me think you arent a complete idiot? The gov says we are going to get it. Like magic, who cares how it works
Uber doesnt pay unemployment, you are right. This is about ALL independent contractors, not just UBER. Second, unemployment is generally for "employees" who lose their job through "no fault", not exclusively layoff. So far most of you have uber accounts, yes- you are on an UBER forum. I bet most people here also breath oxygen, coincidence? If they call UBER, not that their is a reason, but they can get the same run around I get when I call UBER...How do they verify me? Well, what did I put on my tax return? Oh yea, rideshare, amongst other income. And how do they know amounts? IT DOESNT MATTER because as an independent contractor you qualify for $600 IN ADDITION to whatever other income they deem you qualify for. So while most of US will be getting a check, ALL of us can agree your ignorance shines brightly. My guess is you are a fastfood worker demanding $15/hr thats a bit disgruntled because you still have to work and cant sit back by the pool collecting checks in mail like the rest of us.


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

Duard Weese said:


> I have applied for unemployment relief in Texas however the TWC does not acknowledge Uber as an acceptable previous employer even though the State Governor has included rideshare drivers as eligible for benefits
> 
> https://www.kbtx.com/content/news/L...issues-filing-for-unemployment-569196051.html


They are all getting their feet wet. It's new to all the ui clerks. We are still in that grey area. IRS will be putting up a link for drivers soon. I was notified by ui agent to sent a years worth of bank statements proving pay from uber and Lyft. Hate to have that job.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

observer said:


> Have you been living in a cave?
> 
> It's been all over the news for the past week that Uber drivers' Unemployment funds are part of the stimulus bill.


Lmao!


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

AuntyUber said:


> They are all getting their feet wet. It's new to all the ui clerks. We are still in that grey area. IRS will be putting up a link for drivers soon. I was notified by ui agent to sent a years worth of bank statements proving pay from uber and Lyft. Hate to have that job.


Bank statements? That's all?

No 1099? What about tax returns?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

MajorBummer said:


> you have to be approved for unemployment in the first place to get that 600 on top of it.


This is not really true you can apply for federal disaster relief it covers anyone over 18 who are US taxpayers. Even if you never had a job say you inherited rental property and never worked a day in your life but you paid taxes you get $600 a week.


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

It doesn't say anywhere that paying taxes is a requirement.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Mole said:


> This is not really true you can apply for federal disaster relief it covers anyone over 18 who are US taxpayers. Even if you never had a job say you inherited rental property and never worked a day in your life but you paid taxes you get $600 a week.


Who is paying the $600?
U or Sba.?
I cant even apply for UI yet,website not updated yet?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Germanic Affairs said:


> What makes you think you will get unemployment? I know the bill says you are included, but how will that work? Uber does not pay into unemployment. Secondly, usually unemployment is for people who get laid off. So far most of you have active Uber accounts. When they call Uber, if they can get a hold of anyone to verify, how are they going to verify you? How will they prove what your income would be? Will they use the gross? My guess is you guys will get either nothing, or just something small, or it will take months. Many of you probably won't get anything on technicalities. Good luck.


Let's be positive. It's a good thing .


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Donald Trump has told Steve Mnuchin to fire up America's big money printer. Funny how Republicans are cool with massive government debt if they think printing up "funny money" can buy them another four years in the White House.


Would you be saying the same thing if a Democratic Pres was currently in charge? Doubtful.

But yeah, Whatever you say. Tell me something, if he does get re-elected(which he most likely WILL BE), are you going to be moving to another country(hopefully)?

Also, Hope you won't be on here bragging about spending your stimulus check, sent to you by a POTUS you supposedly hate, right? As that would make you a hypocrite, would it not?(That would be a yes!)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberTrent9 said:


> Would you be saying the same thing if a Democratic Pres was currently in charge? Doubtful.
> 
> But yeah, Whatever you say. Tell me something, if he does get re-elected(which he most likely WILL BE), are you going to be moving to another country(hopefully)?
> 
> Also, Hope you won't be on here bragging about spending your stimulus check, sent to you by a POTUS you supposedly hate, right? As that would make you a hypocrite, would it not?(That would be a yes!)


Ya know .... ?
We need to be more mindful of social distancing.
It's the new catch phrase ...

But, it should also be applied to politics.
We should be practicing 'social _political_ distancing.'

We need to curb out enthusiasm for any one political party, or even one political figure.
I don't care *who* has a good idea ... lets hear it.
It can come from Cuomo, Trump, even Bernie or any of the Clintons ... or Little Red Riding Hood ... I don't care.
If it is someone who loves America and wants to help save her ... I'm on his or her side.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

MajorBummer said:


> Who is paying the $600?
> U or Sba.?
> I cant even apply for UI yet,website not updated yet?


Just apply for unemployment use Uber as your employer they will contact you at some point in time and then ask for federal disaster benefits $600 and state if any. Just get on the list so it shows the date and when it all gets worked out you get retro pay.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Would you be saying the same thing if a Democratic Pres was currently in charge? Doubtful.
> 
> But yeah, Whatever you say. Tell me something, if he does get re-elected(which he most likely WILL BE), are you going to be moving to another country(hopefully)?
> 
> Also, Hope you won't be on here bragging about spending your stimulus check, sent to you by a POTUS you supposedly hate, right? As that would make you a hypocrite, would it not?(That would be a yes!)


Again,the president is not sending you a check,Congress is.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mole said:


> Just apply for unemployment use Uber as your employer they will contact you at some point in time and then ask for federal disaster benefits $600 and state if any. Just get on the list so it shows the date and when it all gets worked out you get retro pay.


The problem is it's causing denials because under the current system implemented we don't qualify


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> The problem is it's causing denials because under the current system implemented we don't qualify


But you will be on record and when they fix the system you will get retro pay one big check.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mole said:


> But you will be on record and when they fix the system you will get retro pay one big check.


You get retro pay no matter what. Even if you wait a week or two, they're Retro dating it. So you're confident there's a system in place that will go through, grab all of the rejected applications and rerun them? IDK I know my state is telling us not to apply because we'll be denied. I know a lot of states are telling us workers to not apply yet. It may work out just fine like you said but they're also maybe a reason why they're telling us that. I don't know one driver who has gotten approved here. so I'm going with the other option and waiting. Plus if you get approved under traditional unemployment from your W-2 jobs, do we know how that would affect the PUA side. Does that even matter?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

i applied for Calif EDD last sat. Approved by Tuesday. Today received short form that covered questions for first 2 weeks. Filled out & shot back.
Still no display of the Fed $600 per week, MIA so far. Calif must have its act together considering they are slammed with claims.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> i applied for Calif EDD last sat. Approved by Tuesday. Today received short form that covered questions for first 2 weeks. Filled out & shot back.
> Still no display of the Fed $600 per week, MIA so far. Calif must have its act together considering they are slammed with claims.


Perhaps but I think more so they're just processing it like they would any other claim. they're able to because you guys are deemed employees. Hence the fact you're not seeing the $600 from the feds


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> hey're able to because you guys are deemed employees


...we are not employees. No judge has issued any order to force Uber to do a thing AB5 yet. State would not consider us employees. If they had, EDD would have asked for W2s. I filed under sub contractor status.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ...we are not employees. No judge has issued any order to force Uber to do a thing AB5 yet. State would not consider us employees. If they had, EDD would have asked for W2s. I filed under sub contractor status.


You're right the judge hasn't issued an order to (en)force it. A judge shouldn't have to issue an order to (en)force their ruling but from the sounds of it, it looks like they're going to have to. The state does consider you guys employees. It's kind of hard to get W-2s when Uber is refusing to cooperate. You're lucky they didn't make you guys submit W-2s or else you would not have unemployment right now. so be careful what you wish for. Just because Uber is refusing to cooperate doesn't change the ruling that you guys are employees.

Ummmm interesting . . .

https://www.simonresnik.com/employment-law/judge-declares-uber-drivers-employees/2342/
https://www.hireupss.com/california-uber-drivers-are-employees-not-independent-contractors/


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Every state government and the federal government realize that if they approve unemployment for rideshare drivers that nobody will work. Nobody will deliver. Nobody will go back to driving when things settle down. Everybody will just sit on their ass and collect a check.
> 
> They may make exceptions for people with underlying health conditions, but I think that's going to be it.
> 
> Rideshare drivers are already the laziest, most obnoxious people on the f****** planet. Enabling millions of them to get free money for 4 months is probably the worst idea in history.


Paying people not work during a pandemic actually makes sense. First of all since there is massive unemployment there is less demand. Second, those drivers are less likely to work sick and spread the virus.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

$10 trillion to save a few hundred thousand lives that would have died anyways. Seems logical. All while delaying herd immunity from occurring so that we can get clobbered when it comes back. Gotcha.

That's $5,000,000 per life saved, if we saved 3 million blood suckers--likely elderly that will die in the next decade anyways.

Nothing is guaranteed, kids. Figure that out.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> $10 trillion to save a few hundred thousand lives that would have died anyways. Seems logical. All while delaying herd immunity from occurring so that we can get clobbered when it comes back. Gotcha.
> 
> That's $5,000,000 per life saved, if we saved 3 million blood suckers--likely elderly that will die in the next decade anyways.
> 
> Nothing is guaranteed, kids. Figure that out.


And how do you aide the society . Maybe you believe in Soylent Green. Yes you are an Uber driver..very productive human being.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> that you guys are employees.


yeah, is it ok to disagree w u? :thumbup: We, in CA, are not employees. As you agreed no judge has issued orders to Uber to do a thing yet. There are no daily fines, no changes at all beyond what Uber did on its own. Another detail that really shows the State also doesn't think we are employees is we are not paying into SDI or UI. There are no daily fines, no pending orders, just pending court case(s). The articles you included are nits.
Another details that sails by is Uber would be under no obligation to make every single active driver an employee. Uber will cherry pick and be very very selective.
Yeah, when W4's are mailed out, I will believe. And I'm in the 'I don't want to me an employee' column. I know what it will mean..........


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> yeah, is it ok to disagree w u? :thumbup: We, in CA, are not employees. As you agreed no judge has issued orders to Uber to do a thing yet. There are no daily fines, no changes at all beyond what Uber did on its own. Another detail that really shows the State also doesn't think we are employees is we are not paying into SDI or UI. There are no daily fines, no pending orders, just pending court case(s). The articles you included are nits.
> Another details that sails by is Uber would be under no obligation to make every single active driver an employee. Uber will cherry pick and be very very selective.
> Yeah, when W4's are mailed out, I will believe. And I'm in the 'I don't want to me an employee' column. I know what it will mean..........


Of course you can disagree but you disagreeing doesn't make your illusion reality. Just like uber not cooperating, doesn't make you not an employee. Just like a judge who hasn't taken legal action to enforce their ruling doesn't make you not an employee . The ruling took effect just three months ago and if I must remind you, it was only a short three weeks later that we got thrown into this global wide pandemic we're experiencing. Do you really think it's appropriate for them to pursue that right now when lives are being lost? I don't know about California but here in Denver, all courts are closed. there's only one trial that got approved to take place during this time and that was a case involving the murder of a cop. I don't think even the high and almighty Uber would have been able to convince the judge to keep the Courts open. &#129335;&#127996;


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Like I ain't getting none, I ain't getting no check, neither, you know?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> doesn't make your illusion reality


...the fact, not opinion, remains. uber has not made Calif drivers employees. That is a fact. They have done nothing to march towards that as a goal either. Another fact. Uber has given Calif drivers some goodies to make them happy, and by all accounts that worked. Another fact.
Uber is under no court order to begin any actions. Fact. Uber is not in violation of any court order. Fact. Uber has not been fined or otherwise 'punished' beyond a judge stepping on a soap box and verbally 'spanking' Uber. Another fact.
Your alternative reality has Calif drivers as employees right now. Not a fact.
Who is not aware of their surroundings? Don't confuse opinions and wishful thinking with known facts. 
Due post when Uber mails out W4's; just in case those who actually live in CAlif can be aware. tata


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> ...the fact, not opinion, remains. uber has not made Calif drivers employees. That is a fact. They have done nothing to march towards that as a goal either. Another fact. Uber has given Calif drivers some goodies to make them happy, and by all accounts that worked. Another fact.
> Uber is under no court order to begin any actions. Fact. Uber is not in violation of any court order. Fact. Uber has not been fined or otherwise 'punished' beyond a judge stepping on a soap box and verbally 'spanking' Uber. Another fact.
> Your alternative reality has Calif drivers as employees right now. Not a fact.
> Who is not aware of their surroundings? Don't confuse opinions and wishful thinking with known facts.
> Due post when Uber mails out W4's; just in case those who actually live in CAlif can be aware. tata


The only fact that matters is that it is not up to Uber to decide wether a worker is an employee or an independent contractor.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Not only am I not expecting unemployment benefits but I'm not even expecting to get one of the bailout checks in the mail. There will be some catch that prevents me from qualifying. There's always a catch.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ...the fact, not opinion, remains. uber has not made Calif drivers employees. That is a fact. They have done nothing to march towards that as a goal either. Another fact. Uber has given Calif drivers some goodies to make them happy, and by all accounts that worked. Another fact.
> Uber is under no court order to begin any actions. Fact. Uber is not in violation of any court order. Fact. Uber has not been fined or otherwise 'punished' beyond a judge stepping on a soap box and verbally 'spanking' Uber. Another fact.
> Your alternative reality has Calif drivers as employees right now. Not a fact.
> Who is not aware of their surroundings? Don't confuse opinions and wishful thinking with known facts.
> Due post when Uber mails out W4's; just in case those who actually live in CAlif can be aware. tata


Uber? LoL because Uber's actions supersedes a judge's ruling? Do you seriously think Uber has more legal Authority than a judge? For god sakes I provided articles showing you a judge ruled you were employees . Your argument that you're not employees because the judge has not taken legal action to enforce her ruling, is weak sauce and quite frankly disgusting. Her ruling had barely been in effect for 3 weeks when this whole covid-19 pandemic started presenting itself in the states. Uber definitely has pulled off some miracles in the legal system but do you seriously think we should put aside the fact hundreds of our people are dying a day so the judge can properly address Uber's blatant defiance? So she can take legal action to enforce her ruling at a time when rideshares hardly being utilized? Come on guy! What is wrong with you?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

speaking of UI; my first check that covers 2 weeks was mailed today. Still no sign of the $600, so I'm guessing that is still in process.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

doggerel said:


> Well guys, looks like I am heading back out there. Had a family member send me money, and it was only 30 dollars. This government money is just not arriving in time.
> 
> I have no gas in my car. I ran out of real food and only have dollar tree frozen food left, and I'm in and out of the bathroom because of it. I have 1.97 left in the account. Having anxiety like crazy and skipped heart beats all day long.
> 
> ...


How are you doing? Are you able to make money with Eats? I'm praying for your protection. Be safe!


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Uber? LoL because Uber's actions supersedes a judge's ruling? Do you seriously think Uber has more legal Authority than a judge?


Like Uber thinks its actions don't gotta pay no attention to no judge, see?

Uber don't think it's gotta pay no attention to no laws


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ...we are not employees. No judge has issued any order to force Uber to do a thing AB5 yet. State would not consider us employees. If they had, EDD would have asked for W2s. I filed under sub contractor status.


The California Supreme Court ruled 7 to 0. Both California Legislation branches voted and Gavin Newsom signed the law. So Lyft is right and the California government is wrong???


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AB5 said:


> California government is wrong???


and currently it is all in pending cases. no judge on those cases has 'ordered' RS to do anything.....yet.... Catch up, please.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Gavin Newsom signed the law and Lyft is breaking the law.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

goobered said:


> I think we all understand that but what I am saying is based on past experience with filing unemployment, I do not trust the GA DOL to know how to process these claims. The people who process these claims are incompetent and the people who rule on the appeals are shady AF.
> 
> In an ideal world, they will make the changes needed to their systems for all of us to file ASAP, and just approve us, but when has filing for unemployment EVER worked like we live in an ideal world? Especially now when the DOL in each state is inundated by claims at record levels, and probably all sorts of other employment issues due to this virus.
> 
> ...


I agree. A lot of what will determine how this goes is how anal-retentive the state governments want to be with this. The states with jagga33 governors & legislatures will want to make sure that the beneficiaries are "morally deserving" of this benefit, even though it's being paid for by federal funds, and the would help out the states' economies - IOW, like the ACA Medicaid expansion. My state, Louisiana, has a good shepherd in Governor JBE, and we will not have problems getting the cheese, just like we get the Medicaid expansion.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Its threw a new care act. Pua. unemployment. (Pandemic unemployment assistance) the problem is. Its going to take many weeks for the states to set it up so you can apply for it.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Germanic Affairs said:


> What makes you think you will get unemployment? I know the bill says you are included, but how will that work? Uber does not pay into unemployment. Secondly, usually unemployment is for people who get laid off. So far most of you have active Uber accounts. When they call Uber, if they can get a hold of anyone to verify, how are they going to verify you? How will they prove what your income would be? Will they use the gross? My guess is you guys will get either nothing, or just something small, or it will take months. Many of you probably won't get anything on technicalities. Good luck.


I don't know where you are, but I got unemployment here in Michigan. Plus the $600/week PUA benefits. You should file for unemployment benefits anyway.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

he doesn't realize ALL money from pua comes from our federal taxes. i'm assuming you paid into that fund. it does not come from the state unemployment fund, that's how we qualify.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

We have a right to Unemployment. PUA is for drivers of Lyft


----------



## EscapeDriver (Jan 29, 2020)

Germanic Affairs said:


> What makes you think you will get unemployment? I know the bill says you are included, but how will that work? Uber does not pay into unemployment. Secondly, usually unemployment is for people who get laid off. So far most of you have active Uber accounts. When they call Uber, if they can get a hold of anyone to verify, how are they going to verify you? How will they prove what your income would be? Will they use the gross? My guess is you guys will get either nothing, or just something small, or it will take months. Many of you probably won't get anything on technicalities. Good luck.


Well, Mr. Optimistic ....... Colorado got it's act together and I got my first deposit for the last 5 weeks of unemployment (including 3 weeks of PUA) and was able to file for this last week. So, it works very well, you just submit your tax forms. I think Uber and Lyft will end up surrendering a lot of stock to the federal government in exchange for this.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

EscapeDriver said:


> Well, Mr. Optimistic ....... Colorado got it's act together and I got my first deposit for the last 5 weeks of unemployment (including 3 weeks of PUA) and was able to file for this last week. So, it works very well, you just submit your tax forms. I think Uber and Lyft will end up surrendering a lot of stock to the federal government in exchange for this.


And time in Colorado Super Max


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The OP is a fool who just spouts off for clicks. I often wonder if some of these trolls aren't paid by UP far the amount of trash they produce and post here.

In Washington state lots of drivers have gotten both the stimulus and PUA.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> The OP is a fool who just spouts off for clicks. I often wonder if some of these trolls aren't paid by UP far the amount of trash they produce and post here.
> 
> In Washington state lots of drivers have gotten both the stimulus and PUA.


Many states have paid PUA claims now. Go sit at the airport if you want. We need Unemployment


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Got pua claim approved Saturday 131 weekly then the added 600 every week till july i drive in the Greenville sc market


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

stev1800 said:


> Got pua claim approved Saturday 131 weekly then the added 600 every week till july i drive in the Greenville sc market


That's awesome. I applied 5 weeks ago, mine is still pending. GA is way behind as usual.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

stev1800 said:


> Got pua claim approved Saturday 131 weekly then the added 600 every week till july i drive in the Greenville sc market


Glad you got approved. Stay home stay safe&#128515;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

goobered said:


> That's awesome. I applied 5 weeks ago, mine is still pending. GA is way behind as usual.


You need to follow up with them because the federal guidelines say they must process these claims within a few days and they must do so without implementing a wait period. Here typical UI makes you take the first week without pay once your approved, called the wait period. The federal government says they can't do that with Pua.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Germanic Affairs said:


> What makes you think you will get unemployment?


&#128536;


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> You need to follow up with them because the federal guidelines say they must process these claims within a few days and they must do so without implementing a wait period. Here typical UI makes you take the first week without pay once your approved, called the wait period. The federal government says they can't do that with Pua.


They haven't determined whether or not I am eligible for state benefits yet.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

goobered said:


> They haven't determined whether or not I am eligible for state benefits yet.


 are you filing under regular UI or Pua?


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> are you filing under regular UI or Pua?


Never mind. I'm just putting you on ignore now.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

goobered said:


> Never mind. I'm just putting you on ignore now.












Noooooo . . . don't do that! LoL that's a valid question by the way


----------

